# Driving Dogs, Rats, and Goldfish



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

🤦‍♂️🤯🤯🤯🤯🤦‍♂️


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Saw that on today’s news and it reminded me of some folks that clicker trained their fish. You can probably google it and find YouTube videos.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Rats are amazingly clever. My daughter used to have 2 pets rats and she trained them to use a litter tray. They also used to make their own bed and FOLD a small sheet of felt, not screw it up but actually fold it flat.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I wanted to see a clicker trained fish:






Then realized SeaWorld type institutions do this all the time. Still impressive to me.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Liz said:


> I wanted to see a clicker trained fish:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not realize that SeaWorld trained fish - I thought they only trained mammals such as dolphins and whales.


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

In graduate school, I worked in a lab where fish were trained using both classical and operant conditioning. Most of the fish were Tilapia, which is why I don't feel right about eating them today. One student was training sea anemones for her thesis project.

On teaching dogs to drive -- I'm afraid that if I didn't take Sage to his nosework class, he'd drive himself!
🤣🤣🤣


----------

